# Update on my relationship



## Looking2Change (Jul 24, 2016)

I haven’t been on here in forever. Here is the brief overview:

-Was with my ex wife for 16 years
-the last 4 years of our relationship we did nothing. No dates or anything
-I met a much younger woman 
-I got divorced
-everyone on her told me my gf was no good and I am a loser

Anyways, it’s now been 14 months since I’ve been with my gf and I couldn’t be happier. We had a few issues along the way. One was a few months ago but overall things have been amazing. We spend a ton of time together. We have similar interests. We’ve explored life together both sexually and non-sexually. We are madly in love and actually now have a very healthy relationship. Aside from 2-3 fights we never argue. We respect each other and we have each other’s back

We moved into a townhouse together. We have shared custody of my son and I’ve gone on more vacations with her than my ex of 16 years. So many women bashed me on here and said the age gap would never work and that she is a home wrecker blah blah blah but that’s clearly not the case. We will likely get engaged in the spring and hopefully build a lifetime together.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Did you start dating this woman before you started your divorce?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I remember you. Your ex had Lyme Disease. That was about two years ago.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Seriously ?!?!? You came back to gloat about the fact that you cheated on your sick wife and left her for a younger girl 20 years younger than you and that the "relationship" is ongoing ?!?!?!?

I would not be too sure about it though because she was already insecure going into it knowing that she went with a married man who left his ill wife for her.

What happens when you are in your 60s and she is in her 40s and is still "up for it" (if it even makes it that far)?

Remember karma does come round to bite you in the butt every now and then.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I wouldn't trust either of you. You cheated on your wife, left your child, and she cheated with another woman's husband, a sick woman at that. Yes she is a home wrecker. So are you. 

Do you honestly think this will last? Sorry but neither of you have any moral values and will cheat again given the chance in the future, probably her being that she is young enough to be your daughter. 
She has done it once and she will do it again especially when you begin to show your age more. 

Very few relationships that begin with cheating will last long term. Its only been one year, and you have already has issues. One year is nothing. Give it 5 or 10 or 15. 

Your poor wife, she must have felt so betrayed and devastated, especially as she was ill. Just when she needed you, you did this to her, disgusting. Neither of you have any integrity.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is the woman who screams at you when you have to contact your ex wife in relation to your son.She gives you the silent treatment and in your own words has ruined entire days out with your son if your ex is mentioned.
She is so insecure that she says your ex looks like a transgender man.
But you bring her on vacations that you never had with your wife.
Are you trying to convince yourself or the people on tam that you are happy?
Two cheaters get together and you’re insecurities about each other would be laughable if it wasn’t so pathetic.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Fourteen months is nothing. No time.

The wheels on the bus go 'round and 'round.... 

The Karma bus, that is.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Talk about NEEDY ... not to mention disgusting.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Wanted to get more background info before I cast my absentee ballot in this election:

Not A Loser ____
Loser __ x __


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Feel better now that you told off all those mean TAM posters?


----------



## Fazz (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm not going to judge here, given your decisions are yours and yours alone to make and live with. That being said, I think it is worth considering if you put all your effort in enriching your previous marriage and refining yourself. The reason that is important is that you are likely still in the honeymoon phase of your new relationship and challenges will come up down the track and if you haven't developed the skills and habits to be able to deal with such situations, you may find yourself dissatisfied with this relationship down the track again.

I'm not saying this will happen and that you are doomed, however, it is definitely something to reflect on deeply.

Just my two cents


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> This is the woman who screams at you when you have to contact your ex wife in relation to your son.She gives you the silent treatment and in your own words has ruined entire days out with your son if your ex is mentioned.
> She is so insecure that she says your ex looks like a transgender man.


Holy crap - is the SHREW described in the quote above the *same *woman you're posting about in _this_ thread?

Damn.

I guess all I can say is, congratulations on your downgrade. She's one hell of a '5.'


----------



## mrsluvmyhub (Nov 28, 2016)

Of course everything is going great now you are still in the honeymoon phase of the relationship!! It won't be so great after 5 years because you failed to develop the skills to build a good relationship the first time around. You have a lot of hard work ahead if you want to make this relationship a success.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

manfromlamancha said:


> Seriously ?!?!? You came back to gloat about the fact that you cheated on your sick wife and left her for a younger girl 20 years younger than you and that the "relationship" is ongoing ?!?!?!?
> 
> I would not be too sure about it though because she was already insecure going into it knowing that she went with a married man who left his ill wife for her.
> 
> ...


WTF. Are you serious? I read your original post thinking that you were some BH that is writing about overcome a hurt. Instead this is a man who deserted his sick wife for a young home wrecker. Disgusting. 

This is not something to post about in pride. You better watch yourself. Arrogance is going to just fuel the eventual Karma that's coming for you.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> I remember you. Your ex had Lyme Disease. That was about two years ago.


YES, I remember too. He was butthurt about no sex because his wife was sick.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> I wouldn't trust either of you. You cheated on your wife, left your child, and she cheated with another woman's husband, a sick woman at that. Yes she is a home wrecker. So are you.
> 
> Do you honestly think this will last? Sorry but neither of you have any moral values and will cheat again given the chance in the future, probably her being that she is young enough to be your daughter.
> She has done it once and she will do it again especially when you begin to show your age more.
> ...


Wait. What? I agree with Diana7? Yup!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I remember you.

Gross.


----------

